# Cheap Vs. $$$ Ca



## MarkY (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there really a big difference between the highest quality $$$ stuff and the dollar-store multi-pack?
  I'm sure this has been asked before but couldn't find it in my searching. 
 I can already hear, "You get what you pay for." but so far my results (~10 coats of cheap CA/BLO) have been pretty good. Is it worth me investing $10 on a tube of the better stuff to experiment with?


----------



## BSea (Mar 20, 2012)

I get all my CA here.  Great prices, and he's a member here too.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 20, 2012)

IMHO, if you buy it in a tube, you are wasting your money regardless of cost.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 20, 2012)

The 'cheap stuff' is nearly three times as expensive as Mannie's bulk prices.


----------



## tim self (Mar 20, 2012)

Most of the folks here get it in quantity from woodenwonderstx.com. There are a few other vendors as well.  With that said, I do not see it being cost effective to buy these small quantities for $XXX when quantities can be purchased for a much less impact on the wallet.  Normally when purchased from the big suppliers, it's $10-$15 for 2 oz.  Mentioned seller is selling 2 oz for $5.04.  How many GRAMS are you getting in the tubes for $5.?  And how long before that TUBE dries up and is unusable?  I normally buy in 8 oz bottles and they last for a yr or longer.  

Hope this doesnt muddy the water to much.


----------



## BSea (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, isn't the store bought stuff thick CA?  I rarely use thick at all since I went to epoxy to glue in tubes.  I buy thick in 1 ounce bottles, medium in 2 ounce bottles, and thin in 8 ounce bottles.  And my last order, I didn't buy any thick.


----------



## monty8867 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thanks BSea*

Thanks BSea great tip on the website. Did not know of them. Prices look great


----------



## Padre (Mar 20, 2012)

Monty's CA is top notch and great prices.  Also, get one of his rechargeable aerosol cans for the accelerator...you won't regret it.


----------



## hehndc (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been doing the dollar stuff for years.  The dollar store was convenient.  

I had to take a trip that took me by a Woodcraft store.  The store had CA on sale and I picked some up.  I do believe it ended up cheaper than the dollar store (I had to spend the gas, so I didn't figure gas cost into the total).

Anyway, the WC CA was so much better.  It smoked, dried faster and let me do the best CA finish I have ever do.

I decided to order from Monty here on IAP.  I just never wanted to spend that much at one time on CA.  I am now convinced I will get a better finish and save money.

Steve


----------



## MarkY (Mar 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips guys.
 Tim & Barry, you're exactly right, the tubes last a few pens but not much more.
 Bob, thanks for the link, I'll be using them soon.
 Steve, you convinced me, it looks like I'm in the same boat you were a while ago.
  I'll give it a go.


----------



## Chasper (Mar 21, 2012)

There absolutely is a big difference between the expensive CA and the low priced CA that Monty sells.  Monty's CA is much better.


----------



## BSea (Mar 21, 2012)

Padre said:


> Monty's CA is top notch and great prices.  Also, get one of his rechargeable aerosol cans for the accelerator...you won't regret it.


I could not agree more.  I resisted buying one for a long time.  Now I would rather give up my variable speed than my aerosol can. 


Well OK, that was a bit drastic, I really wouldn't want to give up my VS.  But you get the idea.:wink:


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got a bunch of mannie's glue on my shelf that I'm working my way through and I love it. You also may want to take at the new StickFast "wood finish" formulation. You can get a kit with everything you need, and a very simple process.


----------

